# Anthony Johnson sig request



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Hey, never had a sig here before but have seen some great ones.

The Request:

I would like an Anthony Johnson banner please!


Pics:

(I only really need one I guess, am sorry I could not find a smaller pic of him kicking Kevin Burns (1), could use the Speer ko (2) if that one does not work since it's smaller)









- (1)









- (2)



Title: RUMBLE

Sub-Text: n/a

More Sub-Text: n/a


Colors: Red, Black, White, etc.


Size: 400 x 200


Avatar?: NO


All attempts will be repped.

Thanks in advance, I really appreciate it. raise01:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I'll definatly get something in, also dont apologize for not being able to find a smaler pic, the bigger the better to work with, small pics are horrible as I can down size without losing quality but I can only make small pics so big before they get blury.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Oh ok thanks, you can tell I'm an amateur at all graphic things. That was the most action packed pic I could find of him doing what he does best.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I'll see about coming up with something.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Here's something I threw together.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Man, that is cool!


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Cool, never did an AJ sig before, I'll try something out.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Sorry I took long:


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Whoa I feel like doing the Rutten jump after seeing that, both pics together and a cool ass font on the 'Rumble' ? That is too much!


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

dudeabides said:


> Whoa I feel like doing the Rutten jump after seeing that, both pics together and a cool ass font on the 'Rumble' ? That is too much!


Lol, if you do happen to do that jump, please videotape it, and show it to us. :thumb02:


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

D.P. said:


> Lol, if you do happen to do that jump, please videotape it, and show it to us. :thumb02:


You'd rather I didn't, the only thing I have in common with this guy is the haircut:


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

i see you dont want a NEW avy, but you can make your avy bigger now


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Will give it a shot, thanks.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

dudeabides said:


> Will give it a shot, thanks.


done..


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks for the sig, DP. And the help with the avy, N1. Michael Carson's sig was badass as well, I appreciate it guys, takin the time even though I had to go and ask on a holiday like that.


----------

